# Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter



## sikeij (2. August 2014)

*Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*

Hallo,

meine jüngste kommt im Herbst in die 3. Klasse. Zeugnis war ok, deshalb bekommt sie jetzt ein SM. Das es kein Topmodell wird versteht sich von selbst. Habe mal als Anhaltspunkt das S3 mini ins Auge gefasst. Ich denke sie wird Fotos machen und ein paar Spiele spielen (z. B. My Horse, Temple Run, HayDay...). WhatsApp sollte auch kein Problem darstellen. Welche Alternativen gibt es? Soll nicht teurer als 130 € +- sein. Samsung wär super aber um erstmal Ideen zu sammeln kein muss.


----------



## dsdenni (2. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*

Motorola Moto E weiß Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Motorola Moto E schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Das sollte mehr als ausreichend sein


----------



## TheEpicHorst (2. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*

Hi, ich habe meiner 11-jährigen Schwester vor kurzem ein Moto G bestellt, passend dazu eine pinke Shell.

https://geizhals.at/de/motorola-moto-g-8gb-a1032109.html

Für den Preis eigentlich ein Top Gerät und sollte einige Jahre reichen. Die Fotoqualität ist ganz gut und aktuelle Spiele (Bubble Witch 2, Pet rescue Saga) stellen natürlich kein Problem dar. Bedenke jedoch, dass du noch kein eigenes Google Konto für deine Tochter erstellen kannst, da sie noch zu jung ist.

LG


----------



## sikeij (2. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*

Erstmal vielen Dank für die Infos!

Das Moto E hat nur 4 gb Speicher. Denke das ist mittlerweile bissel wenig, dafür günstig. Das G liest sich interessant. Quad und KitKat sind schon Vorteile zum S3 mini. Reichen 8 gb Speicher, denn es besitzt keinen Kartenslot. Ich denke nicht das die Apps das Problem sind, eher die Fotos. Die Kamera wird sicher stark genutzt.

@TheEpicHorst
wie hast du das mit dem Google Konto gelöst?

Werde im September zuschlagen. 

Gibt´s noch Alternativen?


----------



## FrozenPie (2. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*



sikeij schrieb:


> Das Moto E hat nur 4 gb Speicher. Denke das ist mittlerweile bissel wenig, dafür günstig.


 
Deswegen hat das Teil auch einen Mikro-SD Karten Slot mit dem man den Speicher um bis zu 32 Gb erweitern kann


----------



## Ryle (2. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*

Will jetzt keine Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, aber wozu braucht eine 9 jährige ein Smart Phone...
Die Kids sollten sich lieber mal auf die Straße konzentrieren und soziale Kontakte außerhalb vom Internet knüpfen anstatt die ganze Zeit durch ein Display zu leben.


----------



## sikeij (2. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*

Eigentlich soll sie uns erreichen können, weil wir beide momentan voll Berufstätig sind und die Randzeitenbetreuung nach der 2. aufhört (leben auf dem Land und bin froh das wir überhaupt in den ersten beiden Klassen Randzeitenbetreuung hatten). Dazu ist WA einfach gut geeignet. 

Bin eher PC den SM Experte (wenn überhaupt... ). Auf den alten Teilen mit 4 GB gab es immer Probleme beim auslagern von Apps auf die Karte. Ist das mittlerweile anders. Gerade die Googlesachen belegen schon den meisten Speicher.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (2. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*



sikeij schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die Infos!
> 
> @TheEpicHorst
> wie hast du das mit dem Google Konto gelöst?



Ich habe ein weiteres Konto auf mich angelegt, welches ich verwalte bis sie alt genug ist.

Vl hast du glück, gestern hab ich noch eines in der 16GB Version um 159€ auf Amazon im Blitzangebot geschossen.

LG


----------



## turbosnake (2. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*



FrozenPie schrieb:


> Deswegen hat das Teil auch einen Mikro-SD Karten Slot mit dem man den Speicher um bis zu 32 Gb erweitern kann


 Nur bringt das wenig.
Google will nicht mehr das man die Karte  benutzt "Wie Google mich von meiner SD-Karte aussperrte" | heise online


----------



## SilentMan22 (2. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*

Kauf doch einfach das Moto G mit 16GB. Auch wenn ich es nicht besonders unterstüze, ner 9 jährigen n Smartphone zu kaufen.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (3. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*

Wie gesagt, wenn du das G erst im September brauchst, check jeden Tag die Blitzangebote bei Amazon.

LG


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*



sikeij schrieb:


> Eigentlich soll sie uns erreichen können...



Das klingt in der Einleitung aber noch ganz anders 

Ernsthaft: Für reine Erreichbarkeit würde ich lieber einen Zweit- oder Dritt-Knochen aus der Gruft exhumieren. Der kann wenigstens KEIN Whatsapp, kein Youtube oder ähnliche Zeitfresser. So werde ich es jedenfalls machen, wenn meine 7-Jährige mal irgendwann ein "Handy" braucht. Das ist zumindest der Plan.


----------



## dsdenni (3. August 2014)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das klingt in der Einleitung aber noch ganz anders
> 
> Ernsthaft: Für reine Erreichbarkeit würde ich lieber einen Zweit- oder Dritt-Knochen aus der Gruft exhumieren. Der kann wenigstens KEIN Whatsapp, kein Youtube oder ähnliche Zeitfresser. So werde ich es jedenfalls machen, wenn meine 7-Jährige mal irgendwann ein "Handy" braucht. Das ist zumindest der Plan.



Guter plan


----------



## sikeij (3. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Das klingt in der Einleitung aber noch ganz anders
> 
> Ernsthaft: Für reine Erreichbarkeit würde ich lieber einen Zweit- oder Dritt-Knochen aus der Gruft exhumieren. Der kann wenigstens KEIN Whatsapp, kein Youtube oder ähnliche Zeitfresser. So werde ich es jedenfalls machen, wenn meine 7-Jährige mal irgendwann ein "Handy" braucht. Das ist zumindest der Plan.


 
Mal schauen wie dein Plan fünktioniert, wenn du deiner Tochter ein uncooles Dinohandy aufschwatzen willst, bloß weil Daddy seine Sozialpädagogische Seite entdeckt. Ihre Sozialkompetenz ist altersentsprechend gut ausgebildet, Freundinnenkreis und soziale Aktivitäten ausreichend vorhanden. Vllt. sollten sich Leute aus den 70/80-er Baujahren langsam daran gewöhnen, dass Kids damit aufwachsen. Besser sie lernen Medienkompetenz von uns als später von FB oder Youporn.

Würd auch mal gern deine Reaktion sehen, wenn sie ständig "kurz" an dein SM will, weil sie "ja keines haben darf...".

Mal schauen wie vorbildlich hier die ganzen Kritiker sind, wenn sie eigene Kinder haben. Bei der Supernanny die Hände vors Gesicht schlagen kann jeder...


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Nur bringt das wenig.
> Google will nicht mehr das man die Karte  benutzt "Wie Google mich von meiner SD-Karte aussperrte" | heise online


 
Und deswegen rooten man das Handy auch damit der Quatsch entsorgt wird. 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> So werde ich es jedenfalls machen, wenn meine 7-Jährige mal irgendwann ein "Handy" braucht. Das ist zumindest der Plan.



In dem Alter funktioniert der Plan auch noch.
Aber ich kann dir versichern -- habe ich bei meinen Kindern gemerkt  -- dass dein Plan zum Scheitern verurteilt ist.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*

Ganz "gescheitert" bin ich mit dem Plan wohl nicht, wenn ich sehe, dass manche Kinder schon im Kindergarten einen Nintendo DS kriegen oder jetzt in der ersten Klasse schon einem iPod unterwegs sind.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (3. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*



sikeij schrieb:


> Mal schauen wie dein Plan fünktioniert, wenn du deiner Tochter ein uncooles Dinohandy aufschwatzen willst, bloß weil Daddy seine Sozialpädagogische Seite entdeckt. Ihre Sozialkompetenz ist altersentsprechend gut ausgebildet, Freundinnenkreis und soziale Aktivitäten ausreichend vorhanden. Vllt. sollten sich Leute aus den 70/80-er Baujahren langsam daran gewöhnen, dass Kids damit aufwachsen. Besser sie lernen Medienkompetenz von uns als später von FB oder Youporn.
> 
> Würd auch mal gern deine Reaktion sehen, wenn sie ständig "kurz" an dein SM will, weil sie "ja keines haben darf...".
> 
> Mal schauen wie vorbildlich hier die ganzen Kritiker sind, wenn sie eigene Kinder haben. Bei der Supernanny die Hände vors Gesicht schlagen kann jeder...



Du hast recht, gönn deine Tochter in ein Smartphone, geht heutzutage leider wirklich nicht mehr anders.
Die anderen die behaupten man solle ein Tasten-Handy aus dem letzten Jahrhundert dem Kind in die Hände drücken haben wahrscheinlich weder Kinder noch Erfahrung mit Kindern in dem Alter.

Welches von denen musst du du entscheiden, sind beide super


----------



## Threshold (3. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ganz "gescheitert" bin ich mit dem Plan wohl nicht, wenn ich sehe, dass manche Kinder schon im Kindergarten einen Nintendo DS kriegen oder jetzt in der ersten Klasse schon einem iPod unterwegs sind.


 
Das ist auch der Extremfall.
Bei meinem Kindern war so mit 10 Feierabend.
Da konnte ich sie nicht mehr für Bauklötze, Spielplätze oder Seilspringen begeistern.
Da zogen dann elektronische Dinge ein.

Wichtige ist meiner Meinung nach aber sowieso dass man den Kindern den Umgang mit den Dingen bei bringt, sie aufklärt was für Vorteile aber auch Nachteile sie bieten und dass man trotzdem noch gemeinsame Sachen miteinander macht und sie auch für andere Sachen noch begeistern kann.
Zumindest bei meinen Kindern hat das recht gut geklappt. Sie hängen nicht den ganzen Tag im Zimmer vor dem Schirm sondern sind trotz Internet und soziale Netzwerke noch viel unterwegs und treffen sich mit ihren realen Freunden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*

Im letzteren Fall ist das ja auch alles kein Problem. Ich beobachte aber oft, dass Großeltern so tolle Elektronik-Geschenke machen, die sich nicht verstehen. Oder dass Eltern, die keinen Plan von Facebook und Co. haben, den Kindern den Zugang dazu ermöglichen.

10 finde ich kein schlechtes Alter, ca. Übergang von Klasse 4 zu 5, das ist voll i. O. im Schnitt. Bis dahin hätte ich gerne noch etwas Mitsprachrecht.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (3. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*

Damit unser Junior uns erreichen kann, hat er ein gutes altes Nokia von uns bekommen.
Mehr gibt es nicht


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. August 2014)

So ein Teil hat ich auch . Dann mit 11 mein erstes Smart Phone gekriegt .

Bin der gleichen Meinung wie Thres .


----------



## Buxxdehude (3. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*

Snake ftw .


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. August 2014)

Ich hab mit 15 als erstes ein Handy in der Familie gehabt.
Es war das erste Handy mit Farbdisplay [emoji41] Siemens S10 [emoji12]
Hab ich aber komplett inkl. Vertragskosten selber bezahlt mit meinem Ausbildungssold.


----------



## sikeij (3. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*

Das ist jetzt ein bissel in einen Erziehungsthread gedriftet (schön zu sehen wieviele hier Kinder haben, dachte immer ich bin in einem Teeny Forum unterwegs...). Erinnert mich an eine Erzählung meines alten Lehrers. Dessen Kind durfte nur eine Sendung pro Woche im TV schauen und danach wurde ausführlich über das gesehene gesprochen. Das müssten heute Ärzte, Zahnärzte und Pfarrer in einer Person sein... 

BTT:
Das E hat mir zu wenig internen Speicher und das G ist jetzt doch leicht über Budget. Sonst komm ich doch langsam in den 200 € Bereich. Vorgesehen waren 130 €+-10 und als 1. Vorschlag das S3 mini. Der Preisbereich sollte schon eingehalten werden und die Vorschläge dürfen technisch gerne besser bzw. mit punktuellen Vorteilen versehen sein.


----------



## TheEpicHorst (3. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*

Auf der Suche nach dem Gerät bin ich auch noch über das Wiko Bloom gestolpert, das würde genau im Preisrahmen liegen. https://geizhals.at/de/wiko-bloom-weiss-a1120657.html

LG


----------



## sikeij (3. August 2014)

*AW: Smartphone für 9-jährige Tochter*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ganz "gescheitert" bin ich mit dem Plan wohl nicht, wenn ich sehe, dass manche Kinder schon im Kindergarten einen Nintendo DS kriegen oder jetzt in der ersten Klasse schon einem iPod unterwegs sind.


 Lesen können war immer Pflicht. Das ist scheinbar noch die einzig natürliche Grenze auch beim DS. Sonst machts keinen Sinn. Wer will schon bei einem Pferde-hüpf-Spiel die ganze Zeit vorlesen....

Da sind wohl eher zwischen Großeltern und Eltern noch alte Rechnungen offen die beglichen werden... wie ein Bommerang... es kommt alles zurück


----------

